# Brisket



## CraigC (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks to be a good weekend weather wise. Guess I'll fire the pitt and do a whole brisket and maybe some chickens. I'll take some pics because if I don't, it never happened.

Craig


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Looks to be a good weekend weather wise. Guess I'll fire the pitt and do a whole brisket and maybe some chickens. I'll take some pics because if I don't, it never happened.
> 
> Craig




Do you rub your brisket?


----------



## CraigC (Apr 28, 2011)

It gets rubbed and left to soak it up over night. I also mop during cooking. The yardbirds will get brined.

Craig


----------



## roadfix (Apr 29, 2011)

CraigC said:


> I'll take some pics because if I don't, it never happened.



Correct!  That is the name of the game......no pics, didn't happen.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 29, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Do you rub your brisket?


 
Only when no one is looking.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 29, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Only when no one is looking.





I was trying to come up with a snappy answer to that question.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 29, 2011)

A plumbing issue has come up, so the brisket got nixed.

Craig


----------



## reiders (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Craig,
We got real excited about the brisket recipe we might find, only to be terribly disappointed to find it was a non recipe due to plumbing! 
What a pity you're so far away as my foodie husband is a plumber to boot! 
Need advice for yourwaterworks? We'll swop for a rolled brisket recipe?


----------



## Paymaster (May 9, 2011)

I'm not CraigC but........

Here is a pic of one I did a couple weeks back. Hate to see folks disappointed.


----------



## FrankZ (May 9, 2011)

Oh nice!


----------



## Zhizara (May 9, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2011)

Oh, Yeah!  That looks divine!


----------



## LPBeier (May 10, 2011)

oh, my that looks awesome!  I would gladly use it for my two servings of protein per day!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 10, 2011)

PM that looks epic, to you or anyone else a step by step method please.


----------



## Paymaster (May 10, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> PM that looks epic, to you or anyone else a step by step method please.


 
I usually smoke whole (packer) briskets and do so on an offset smoker. I run the smoker at 225-250 degrees using a hot bed of charcoal and apple or pear wood.I cook briskets fat side down. I use a number of different rubs. On this particular one I used Sticky Fingers Rub. I mist apple juice over the meat all during the cook. I cook to an internal temp of 195 degrees, and the meat is tender but slice-able.Most times it take 10-14 hours with my method, according to the size. 195 degrees is my goal but I also use the tooth pick test before I pull the meat from the smoker. A tooth pick or temp probe should slide into the meat with little resistance. When I pull the meat out of the smoker,I let rest open for at least an hour for cooling. I slice the meat across the grain. Just my way of doing it.


----------



## CraigC (May 10, 2011)

I also use a packer brisket. I'm strictly a wood guy and use oak and hickory logs that I split. 

Craig


----------



## ella/TO (May 10, 2011)

that really looks so yummy.....I don't have a smoker, etc.....so, I just season the brisket well, on the fatty side...with a mixture of ketchup, dijon, garlic, worchestershire, salt and pepper....no measurements, just wing it. Sliced onion atop of it. I roast it at a very low temp., maybe 250F-275F for MANY hours. Let it cook, then slice it and put it back in the gravy it's made.
I also take some of the gravy and use Hornes gravy maker....has a good taste and comes out nice and slightly thickened.....It never fails....made it this past M's day for family.....as one daughter and SIL were away, the daughters decided they'd take me out when D#1 returns from Italy tonite.
Had the Grandsons here which was the best M's day, Grandma's day anyone could have!!!!!


----------

